# Set Aside Acres



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

South Dakota.....check out the photo in this story....stunning landscape shot.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/south-dakota-farmers-and-ranchers-setting-aside-fewer-acres/


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lots of country like that out here! If I remember righ Harding County north of here averages 2 people per square mile


----------

